# Eyeglasses: bifocal or progressive?



## Tomw (Jul 25, 2009)

I'll be going to the optometrist soon for a new prescription. I currently have bifocals, and I find myself struggling to see close up and in the middle range. I'm wondering if anybody has experience switching from bifocals to so-called progressive lenses? Are there any advantages for the kinds of tasks woodworkers routinely do? Is the adjustment difficult?

Thanks in advance

Tom


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

I've worn progressives for many years and the only problem I have is when I get them renewed as it's always hard for the first two days to get used to them as you can get a bit dizzy - but if you are diligent and wear them everyday, soon, you won't notice the difference. The only drawback is when you lean back in your easy chair to watch the TV and you end up looking through the bottom - but I'm sure you experienced the same thing with bifocals.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I tried….And failed. Every time I moved my head to the perfect angle to see through the lens I would end up missing the nail I was trying to hit (Always hitting my own) Even bi focals were an issue. I now wear my reading glasses in shop, not the answer either, but what do we do ?


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

My regular glasses are progressives. I think they are great for out-of-the-shop use.

I also had a pair of prescription safety glasses made for in the shop. These glasses on single lens (i.e. not progressive or bi-focal) and they are optimized for a distance of 2 - 5 feet. Because they are single lens they were quite cheap (less than $50 for lens and frame). These glasses are great for in-the-shop use. They have the added benefit of being made of a safety glass that is more resistant to breaking.

There are 2 minor negatives. If I want to look across the shop (at the clock on the far wall) I have to look over the glasses and if I need to read some fine print, I have to get my regular glasses because the safety glasses are not good for reading fine print. Despite these two problems, this is the perfect solution for me.

FYI - these safety glasses are also perfect for computer use because my monitor is about 3 feet from my eyes (the perfect range for these glasses). I have them on right now.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I tried 'em. Walked around like a cat on wet grass for about 3 days. Took 'em back and got regular bifocals. Standard use glasses for me are readers from Wally World.
Bill


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

When I first got bifocals, I went right to the progressive lenses and loved them. My next pair I forgot to tell the eye doctor I wanted the progressive lenses and ended up with the lined bifocals. What a mistake that was. I've had more problems and still haven't gotten use to them. I plan to get new glasses this next year and will make sure to go back to the progressive lenses. The transition is much easier to deal with than the lined bifocals.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

I just got my first pair of progressives last week. I'm still getting used to them. With them I can focus on something regardless of its distance - far, near, or intermediate. The correction for reading distance is very low and only a few inches wide so I still switch back to reading glasses if I'm going to sit at the computer.

For the shop I ordered my first pair of safety bifocals with the transition line about as high as the optomitrist was willing to go. I figure I mostly want to see close up, but I also need to be able to see distance when I'm walking around. I am hoping that the near correction in the conventional bifocals is wider than progressives.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

I have progressive lenses and I HATE them. When I watch TV, I wear them upside down (both lenses have the same prescription). Walking down steps is also a challenge. When I first received them they told me to wear them for 2 weeks to get used to them, then if they didn't work to bring them back. I was travelling a lot during that time period and just never made it back. My wife received a pair this past summer. She took hers back and got the lenses changed out within the 30 day window. I have worn glasses since I was 10 years old, and this is the first time that I have hated them. The top half of my lenses are for distance viewing (fairly strong prescription). The bottom half is like this: the center 1/3rd is magnified for reading, the outer 1/3rd on both sides has no correction. If the entire bottom half had the correction I think they would work better, but the optometrist argued that it wouldn't. The problem is that when I am reading I can't just move my eyes, I have to move my whole head. I find that I can read MUCH better without them on. In January I'm going to a new optometrist and won't make the mistake in getting these lenses again. I'm in my mid-forties and usually look forward to change, but not this time. Now on the other hand, I have several friends that have them and don't see how they ever got by without them. I would make sure that you have the option to return them if they don't workout for you and make sure you keep track of the date you need to return them by.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

I've worn glasses virtually all of my life. Started at 3 yrs. old, now 64 :-(
I wear progressives and hav no issues. I believe you have a wider range of vision with the transition if your eyes are bad near and far.
If you only need them for reading, and your eyes are good for distance, maybe bifocals are a better choice.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I have progressive for years and I love them


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have the lined trifocals, and they work good for me, of course when I got my first pair of bifocals, they
only offered the lined version. The first time they offered me progressive or unlined bifocals it was with a
sales pitch that they would look like regular lenses and people would not know you had bifocals, they also
cost more. My parents forgot to teach me to worry too much about how others regard me, so I never
have tried the progressive lens.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I HAD progressive lenses and hated them. I felt as though I was under the influence when wearing them. One of the major drawbalcks that I had was you MUST look straight forward while wearing them. There is no looking out of the corner of your eye at something. It made driving an almost impossible task. While the progressives are a nice thought and some people love them I couldnt handle it. If you do not look directly forward the vision becomes blurry and depth perception is way off. the progressives were not for me, you might be able to try them for awhile and see if you like them of not it may be bifocal time.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

MediKen

I agree with you, as I have to look straight ahead or anything from the sides is blurred. Maybe thats why I suck at golf. Hmmmmmm.
Now that I think about it, I never had that problem when I wore bifocals. Of course that was 30 years ago.
I'm due for an eye exam, I will investigate going back to bifocals.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I have been told that if you are used to one type (line/no line) it is very difficult to change. I have always had the progressive type and other than what Ken mentioned, I have no complaints. My eye doctor had mine made so that I can read really small print (electronic circuit boards) at a comfortable distance while keeping the other parameters at a "normal" setting.
Lew


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I went straight from no glasses to progressives. My distance correction is very slight…. I need them mostly for closeup. I can still pass the drivers license eye exam with no glasses, but I can't even look at my watch and tell you what time it is.

I got used to the progressives in a couple of days with no problem. I could easily get by with not wearing them and just using reading glasses for close up, but I find it easier just to leave my progressives on all the time as opposed to constantly fumbling for reading glasses every time I need to see close.

I guess the bottom line is that they work great for some folks, and not so hot for others. I think it is definitely worth trying them, though, because they are really convenient if you can adapt to them.


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

Progressives-the only ones I've had since I had to go to bifocals, about 17 years ago. I don't have to move my head as much as relatives and friends who have the "line" bifocals. I guess this is one of the few ways I allow myself to be vain…..


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Progressive! I tried the lined bifocals at the opticians and found myself focusing on the line!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

My regular glasses are progressives, as is the pair of safety glasses I had made for the shop. I have never had problems with the progressives, other than the weight of the safety glasses.

I don't wear the prescription safety glasses much … instead, I prefer the plastic wrap-around bi-focals that WoodCraft sells for about $8. ( http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2020140/19525/FastCap-Magnifying-Bifocal-Safety-Glasses-15-Diopter.aspx ).

I bought three pair … one for the shop, one for my tote bag, and one to sit on the shelf in case I need a spare.

The +1.5 magnification is (for me) just right for any work at bench-top height and closer. They are light-weight, pretty tough, don't seem to scratch easy, and I would rather break or lose them than a $150 pair of glasses.

-Gerry


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have worn glasses since I was 5 years old. I am very near sighted. When I got older, I never have had a problem seeing close up like most folks. The point where I can see anything just keeps getting closer. Now that point is about 12" away. My age related vision problem is when I have glasses to see far away, I can no longer make my eyes focus close up so I had to go to progressive lenses to have distance vision at the top and no correction at the bottom. I tried bifocal lenses and hated them. That damn line was always in the way.Progressives work for me. Almost no adjustment period. Just put em on and could see great and that was that.
I do have the problem alluded to by someone else where I can't see the TV when I lean back in my recliner because that puts me looking through the bottom of the lenses. And one other problem is due to the fact I do a lot of close detail work I need the tops of my lenses to have no correction like the bottoms, but my doctor said that would require lined trifocals. I passed on that, and just flip my glasses up on top of my head when I'm doing a lot of close work.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Very interesting post. Defininitely timely.

I had excellent eye sight all my life - shot pistols competitively for quite some time and didn't do too bad there. I am now relegated to using reading glasses for small print and detail work….It is a real inconvenience when you are not used to needing something to see with (If I would of known this sooner - I would not have made so much fun of the 4 eye folks when I was in school…LOL)

I lose those readers more then my pencils and measuring tape (you know how bad that is)....Luckily, the $1 store had a bevy of them…so I buy several…break some…lose some….but it is still a pain having to find a magnifying glass or a lost pair of readers when I need to check out ingredients or cautions on paint lables…etc. So I was thinking about some kind of prescription eyewear that can be used full time in the shop.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Tried progressive lenses and had them swapped out for bifocals. However, I had the bifocals set up for the bottom = less than 2ft and the tops = 2-5ft. For distance, I look over the tops of the glasses. I originally called these my "computer" glasses but I like them so much that I wear them in the shop ALL the time.

I also have a second pair of bifocals for watching my big screen TV (bottom = less than 2ft/reading and top = 0.36 long distance correction).


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I have progressive lenses too. I had lasik surgery years ago so I dont need glassess normally, just to ready and do shop work. I love the progressive lenses. I have a pair of back-up glassess that have the lined bifocal and they drive me nuts.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I have been wearing progressive for at least 8 years and wouldn't go back to bifocal. I was constantly moving my head up and down to read something(blueprints) and it drove me n
u
t
t
y


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

I love my progressives! My only problem is certain situations of assembly and driving screws, say inside a shop cabinet I have trouble getting the main target in focus. I bought a pair of cheaters to deal with this, but they didn't help. I just grin and bear this nuisance a couple of times per yr.
Vicki


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Progressives have a very narrow hour glass shaped correction area. Depending on what you are looking at and what distance you may find you lack peripheral vision and will be looking back and forth like a crowd watching tennis ;-))

When I had cataract implants, I had one eye left 2-/30, or slightly near sighted and the other 20/20. I only need glasses to read the fine print ;-) Together they can see things that neither can see alone!! I have never heard of anyone making a pair of glasses like that, but you may want to try it. It may be better than either progressive or bi/trifocals.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Topa, yeah that is why I could never get along with a progressive lens. My neck gave out when trying to read ANYTHING more than a couple words long without a pseudo-typewriter carriage return, "bing" over, "bing" and over, "bing" and over, "bing" and over…


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

I went to progressives this year. For the first two days I felt ill (as promised) and still have a wierd vertigo feeling when going down narrow stairs… but for the most part got used to them. Just have to keep them really clean so you don't create any extra blind spots…


----------



## greatview (Oct 3, 2009)

I've tried everything and have decided that single focus are the only way for me to go. I've got maybe a dozen pairs of glasses…some for close up, some distance and some in between. No more sore neck from trying to get to the sweet spot on progressive glasses.

I've been buying glasses on line for a couple of years with costs as low as about $15.00 per pair which means I can afford many pair. And, I don't mean drugstore reading glasses as I have astigmatism and vastly different prescriptions between my eyes.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

"I've been buying glasses on line for a couple of years with costs as low as about $15.00 per pair which means I can afford many pair. And, I don't mean drugstore reading glasses as I have astigmatism and vastly different prescriptions between my eyes."

Tom,
PLEEEZE post that web site. I use tri focals and, like you, my prescription is different for each eye. Would love to have a set at each diopter level I need.


----------



## greatview (Oct 3, 2009)

Here's the site I've used glasses I've ordered at least three times and I always get the cheapest. Delivery takes a week or two.


----------



## Tomw (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses. I think I'll give the progressives a try, and I'm intrigued by greatview's link. I had no idea prescription glasses could be so inexpensive!

Thanks again to all.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

HorizontalMike, Can you imagine working overhead as an electrician all day with those ;-))


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I just have reading glasses and have a pair made for working on my bench lathe which I seldom use.I know what bifocals are.However what are progressive? I have never heard of them. Alistair


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Alistair-The 'progressive' lenses are essentially bi-focals without a line … the correction from the top to the bi-focal area is gradual.

-Gerry


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Topa said:
"HorizontalMike, Can you imagine working overhead as an electrician all day with those ;-))"

As a former electrician,...Yeah!...but at least at that time I still had my 20/20 vision.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I had one pair of bifocals made with them both for looking down and looking up. The optometrist made a big deal out it. Later another one told me there is a name for that type of lens and they are made for pilots all the time. Sort of made me wonder about the qualifications of the first guy if he didn't know about standard stuff ;-(( Of course, i seem to have a knack for finding these clowns; like the idiot who ODd me on Topamax!! :-((


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have progressed beyond the bi-focal and tri-focal phases. I had eye surgery to deal with cataracts. Now I can see very well those items off in the distance. Now I have to use eyeglasses to read.

Back when, I had a pair of progressive lenses. I was unable to adjust to the phenomena and gave up. At that time I went back to trifocals.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I like the progressives. With bifocals I often seem to have a hard time because my head seems to have to get in awkward positions at the most inconvenient times.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I had trifocals for many many years and 4 years ago I tried progressives and I had to go back to trifocals.
Works for me but we are not all the same.
Give it a try you can always go back.


----------



## Uncle_Salty (Dec 26, 2009)

Started with the drugstore reading glasses about 7 years ago. Stumbled across the bifocal readers and wore them for a couple of years, but they are currently hard to find. Decided I needed to go ahead and invest in the prescription glasses when it became harder to read the computer and do the 2-5 ft. stuff. Bought the progressive grind safety glasses. On my third pair, as my distance vision is starting to get worse.

That said, I keep a pair of readers handy when I am 1) working on my back, looking up (under a car, in a cabinet, plumbing!) and when I simply read! When reading, it is simply easier to move my eyes than my whole head to switch from page to page!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

New technology.

No personal experience.

But … I'm very interested, and may talk to my doc about …. these

It was only a matter of time


----------



## JohnKaye (Nov 1, 2010)

I switched from bifocals to progressives with the help of my optometrist and had no problem (for three years now). The optometrist explained how the progressive lenses work and asked me what I do - reading, computer, driving, walking, woodworking, etc. all were activities I mentioned. He needed this info so he could "design" the progressive specs for my specs. I had two frames fitted for lenses. One frame is a more contemporary and fashionable frame (for the benefit of my other half but I still break cameras) and the other holds larger lenses with a different progressive pattern. The latter I use for woodworking, home remodeling, gardening, and other activities. For woodworking and gardening I have no issues and, I think, turn out some really nice work. For home remodeling, as long as you can avoid lying on your side and looking under something, you are OK. In the case of real tight situations I bribe someone with eyesight to help. I've also used my digital camera with a scale to figure stuff out - but bribing works best.

Hope this helps.


----------



## japanesewoodworker (Jan 16, 2010)

Did you know that you can get bifocal "Safety Glasses" for fine precise measurement, from any good quality safety supply house. The cost was around $5.00-$8.00….It told my construction supervisors, the as the "Safety Supply" person I will order you one pair. If you loose it or break them you will have to pay for the replacement. You can get plane safety glasses from me. for free.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm on the PC all day at work and just last year got a second prescription written for "computer" glasses … With a focal length of ~3'

Thus has relieved a lot of eye strain, and I actually where that pair for most activities, with the other pair for out doors type stuff.

doc says bifocals are next. :^(

Not happy about that


----------

